# electric wire



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if someone can tell me where to buy electric wires, I mean the slim ones. In the past few months, I usually stripped off the power cable from my computers to get slim electric wires, but it is very expensive and unpractical approach.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

In Orlando, we have a store called "Skycraft Parts and Surplus. They have everything electrical you would ever need and with great prices. http://www.skycraftsurplus.com/ 

Hopefully there is a similar type store close to you.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-...e/Cable/Stranded-Hook-Up-Wire-100-Roll/1.html 

I've not tried their wire, but I've bought connectors, etc. from them and they're easy to do business with. 

Later, 

K


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the information, we don't have electronic stores in Nashville that sell fine electric wire. I just ordered some from allelectronics.com.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I get a lot of my fine wire from Radio Shack. When I need something else, I try an electronic supply shop. You must have something like that in Nashville.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For wiring track (14 and 12 guage), I use the low voltage outdoor wire available from Lowes, Home Depot, or any other store like these, even wal-mart. 
For inside engines I like flexible wire and I get this from discarded hunks of multiple conductor cables. For solid wire, think thermostat wire, or even bell wire. 
Radio Shack has wire, but the cost of wire is much lower elsewhere. 
And the computer towers you threw away had some nice wire inside with the 100 mil connectors that are needed.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Harbor Freight has a rack of hookup wire they sell cheap (10-22 awg): 
http://www.harborfreight.com/400-ft-wire-storehouse-60360.html 

For outdoor / exposed wiring, I do same as Dan (low v wire).


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"I get a lot of my fine wire from Radio Shack. When I need something else, I try an electronic supply shop. You must have something like that in Nashville." 

Interesting, I could not find fine and flexible wires in Lowes, Home Depot, Hobby Lobby or Radio Shack in my area.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

By slim ones are you meaning smaller gauge wire? I second All electronics...good prices and fast shipping.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"By slim ones are you meaning smaller gauge wire? I second All electronics...good prices and fast shipping" 

I meant 24-26 gauge, and they must be flexible. I like the ones with many tiny copper wires in the cable instead of one copper wire.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mymodeltrain on 02 Feb 2014 08:54 AM 
"By slim ones are you meaning smaller gauge wire? I second All electronics...good prices and fast shipping" 

I meant 24-26 gauge, and they must be flexible. I like the ones with many tiny copper wires in the cable instead of one copper wire. 
The best inexpensive source for quality, small gauge, stranded wire is to harvest it from old parallel printer cables. These are the cables that we used to use to connect computers to printers. On one end is a 25 pin plug (13 pins over 12) and on the other is a big ugly Centronics plug. 

There are as many as 25 wires in the insulated cord and every one is stranded and of varied colors - I keep a supply of them around for hook-up wire. Just strip off the cable housing and cut off what you need.

dave


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great idea Dave, and I even have a few of those cables knocking around, looking for a purpose in life.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

When I wanted super flexible silicon covered wire I found it at a hobby shop for R/C planes.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I get mine from old electronics. Really old/heavy VCR's have a lot of good stuff in them, including lots of good screws and metric bolts. Newer ones don't have much of anything.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Stranded insulated wire is available in hardware and home supply stores. You want lamp cord, or look in the security section. Wiring for the low voltage circuits of HVAC systems is another option. 

Electronics stores have speaker wire, which is another good option, but much more expensive. I do like the quality of Monster Cable, though.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"When I wanted super flexible silicon covered wire I found it at a hobby shop for R/C planes" 

It's a good idea, we have an adult hobby shop in Brentwood. That store is specialized in R/C planes. I went there a few times and was disappointed that not much that I can find for train work. But I think for small and flexible wire, it may be worth for a visit.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I use speaker wire for a lot of stuff. A 18 ga 100 ft roll costs about $10 or so. Thinner than that it gets to be a real pain because it is 2 or 3 strands that break easily.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I ordered this silicone wire from Amazon. Probably not the cheapest, but convenient.


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

i've ordered all kinds of wire from:
www.bulkwire.com

They have all sorts of Gauge/insulation combinations.

I found them to be affordable too.

Bill


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Wal-Mart often has various gauges of hook-up wire in the automotive section. You may also try auto parts stores. 

Michael


----------

